# Having to log in again to post... how to fix that



## AngieM2

Hi all
Seems some of the newer members may be having a problem staying logged in.
They go to post and the system wants you to log in AGAIN! Ick! 


To the right of where you put your member name to log in is a small box and it is labeled REMEMBER ME.
Check that box.

It will keep you logged in until you log out, or something more than normal use happens with the system software (like the very very very occasion glitch or outage).

Just do that with each device you access us with, and you'll be here the next time you come visit, or just letting you skip from one forum to the other posting replies or making a new Thread.


----------



## shirleyden

Sticky or Angie seem to handle whats going on around here.shirleyden put in a introduction.No responses.I thought shirley put in our 12dollars and change.We got no replys.Either we didn't contribute to the kitty,or we are snobed.I'll put up the cash to comunicate to some of the folks who really peak our interest.where do i go from here..Dennis


----------

